
Show HN: My new homepage - awaxman11
http://awaxman.com
======
obviouslygreen
This is a pretty fun little site. I have a few unsolicited suggestions, of
course. ;)

* My first thought was "work history? OK, where's your resume?" On second viewing it may be one of those mystery-meat icons, but I don't know what several of them mean, and their hover states don't help. I may not be part of your target audience, but I do hire people, so perhaps I am after all; perhaps small captions below the icons would be a good idea.

* This begs for Easter eggs! I'm not seeing any in the source.

* Tab completion!

Mostly-inane commentary aside, I like it. Well done!

~~~
laander
Oh yes, PLEASE add tab completion, would please my inner shell-mage.

Tried 'sudo apt-get install bash-completion', didn't work :(

~~~
zachrose
Please just proxy a remote ssh session on a locked down terminal to my web
browser!

~~~
DanWaterworth
No, just use jslinux.

~~~
willbill
no, use this. <https://github.com/mattspitz/completeme>

------
blowski
If you're using this page to get hired, be warned that while this will impress
future colleagues, actual hiring managers may get confused, or just not
bother.

So __make it much more obvious where to download your CV __.

Of course, if you just want the karma points, then it's all good.

~~~
bad_user
I find advices such as these to be harmful.

The secret of getting hired by good companies is to get noticed. You get
noticed by standing out. Otherwise you're competing against hundreds or even
thousands of other people with conventional resumes, that have more experience
or went to better universities than you did or are just cheaper.

~~~
k3n
You have to stand out, yes, but you also must present a clear message (which
would include a clear call-to-action).

If the non-techie who's sifting through resumes can't deduce in a few seconds
whether or not you're even qualified and applicable for the job at hand, the
resume is going to get trashed, regardless of whichever gimmicks you pull.

~~~
bad_user
What I don't get is why are some software developers so terrified of "non-
techies"? So a clueless person may take a look at your thing and not
understand anything, then move on. So freaking what?

Another rule of getting hired successfully is being recommended by developers
to their managers. Those are the people that you want to sell yourself to,
because those are the people that can make a good estimate of how much you're
worth. Not some clueless HR person that needs calls to action to notice
something.

Oh, and personally I give bad grades to people that place things like
buzzwords or certifications on their resume, being the exact opposite of what
an HR person looks for. Just saying - be careful about your target audience.

~~~
k3n
> What I don't get is why are some software developers so terrified of "non-
> techies"?

I can only speak for myself obviously, but at my work, _all_ resumes are
funneled through our recruiter. Sure, we can forward resumes to her as-needed,
but it's in her job description to go out and find qualified candidates. She
attends job fairs, she posts to Craigslist, etc.

She is also completely non-technical -- she's the recruiter for the entire
company, which includes every role imaginable in a mid-sized company: finance,
HR, etc.

There's a very high chance that if you sent her the OP's website, his resume
would never even make it to my desk, whether or not he was actually qualified.
Sure, if I ever received the resume and then ended up on his site, I'd be
impressed, but I have to get there first. But why would you want to
essentially disqualify yourself before even getting to the one responsible for
hiring?

~~~
wyck
This is sad but true in so many companies, so many good people just fall
through the cracks.

------
jivid
This looks pretty sweet! I'd add tooltips or captions for the icons at the
bottom of the page. Some of them are instantly recognizable (github,
instagram, twitter etc.) but it's not really clear what the rest of them are.

~~~
Inversechi
+1 on this - I had to look at the status bar to see where these URLs would
take me for some of them...

------
xauronx
What's going on in the console there?

Otherwise, very cool! Assuming you're going to put a little bit more into
there. Maybe a command to send you an email or something would be neat (and
fun to abuse).

~~~
pavel_lishin
Yeah, his debug information makes it annoying to search for easter eggs :)

------
prezjordan
I was pretty close to making my personal website a terminal, but instead opted
for something much simpler: <http://jordanscales.com>

I tear it down and rewrite it about twice a year. Each iteration has been
simpler and simpler. In time, it should just say my name in 60pt Helvetica.

Also, let us know how Flatiron School goes! Seems like a great opportunity.

~~~
krmmalik
I really like your site. Very clean, neat and precise. Did you code it
completely yourself? Polite suggestion: suggestion regards the font. It's ever
so slightly difficult to read due to the contrast between the font and
background.

I'm not an out and out coder so i bought a template and then modified it:
<http://krmmalik.com/me>

~~~
awaxman11
Thanks! Coded it myself with some tips from friends & family coders, and with
the help of the awesome terminal plugin

------
cdr
I browse in a 1050x1680 side monitor, and you seem to be assuming minimum
1280w - about 20% of the page is scrolled off the side. I can't remember the
last time I saw a horizontal scroll bar on a page. You ought to think about
whether you can make the page design more responsive, or at least consider
whether 1280 is appropriate for whatever your target audience is.

~~~
awaxman11
Appreciate the feedback! Making it responsive is definitely something I want
to add

------
malcolmmcc
Typed "fav". Hit Tab. Did not complete. Wat.

~~~
kaeawc
Ditto on this haha.

------
leeny
Great job!

My site has been a terminal for a while. I keep meaning to add new commands,
but for now I'm just collecting stats on what people type :)

<http://www.alinelerner.com>

~~~
awaxman11
Love your site!

------
tjbiddle
Very cool! I have something similar (<http://TJBiddle.info>) but your page has
much more friendly feel to it - My design skills aren't very good :-) - And my
JS is/was pretty horrendous, definitely need to re-write when I get some time.

Definitely throw in some more details about your work history and what not -
Add more commands! Just having a LinkedIn button on the bottom isn't quite
enough in my opinion.

Great job!

~~~
speg
Your site isn't working in Firefox:

    
    
      Error: useless setTimeout call (missing quotes around
      argument?) @ http://tjbiddle.info/static/js/resume-
      main.js:76

~~~
tjbiddle
Heh, need to work on my QA. Thanks :-) I'll be sure to check various browsers
when I rewrite it.

------
harryherbert
It looks like an 80-column terminal. Why does an 80-column terminal not fit in
a reasonable-sized window? I suppose this is a sub-problem of everyone's weird
need to change the basic font size (to larger or smaller) instead of picking a
decent medium.

Oh speaking of zoom, ctrl-minus doesn't work for me. If it's possible to fix
that, you might want to. For now I feel glad I already added a zoom slider to
my browser's toolbar.

------
Intermernet
I like it, but before reading the MOTD I'd already typed 'man'. Any chance you
could alias 'man' to 'help'? It'd make it more UNIXy... if that's a word.

~~~
awaxman11
Definitely, thanks for the suggestion!

------
krmmalik
I love stuff like this. If i was hiring some talent, something like this would
really get my attention. Kudos to the person that put it together, but at the
same time, I do worry for said person; we live in a society where recruitment
is clearly broken, and there's a chance something like this would work against
him.

That's not deter him in anyway though. I just hope he does well out of it.

Wishing you all the best.

------
alan_cx
I want more.

Dunno why, but typing commands to get info, or even pages, was very
entertaining. Im sure there are a million reasons not to interface a web site
like this, but I find myself wanting sites like HN to have a command line
interface.

Simple idea, but great fun.

Just, please more. In fact, can some one do some sort of add on to do this
with other sites?

And thank you. That is the first time I've felt some excitement using a web
site.

------
chacham15
You should add a "whoami" command because thats the basic unix command to
determine who the user is. Then you can put some information about yourself
there. Also, instead of having to type "help" to get the available commands
you should print those out whenever you encounter an unknown command (since
there are so few commands anyways). Good job though, it looks good!

------
D9u
The non-responsive design doesn't fit on my netbook's small screen. Likewise
for my phone. It also doesn't work on my netbook running FreeBSD & Xombrero
browser. It just loads a duplicate of the next open tab when I type "help" at
the prompt. No on screen feedback of text entered.

It does work on my Android phone.

Other than that, I like it. I've always wanted to do something similar.

Nice work!

------
gatesphere
I know typography is a very touchy issue, but I'd suggest a different font for
the terminal... the 1 (one) and l (ell) are almost identical. Looks like
typing 'he1p'.

I'd suggest DejaVu Sans Mono - the only monospaced font I've ever seen that
has such visible distinctions between 1li, 00o, [{(, )}], and %#.

~~~
awaxman11
Thanks for the feedback and suggestion! Will definitely check that font out

------
Bill_Dimm
Neat, but I was immediately disappointed when I typed "ls" and "df" and got
"unknown command" for both. If it's going to look like a *nix shell, it ought
to recognize the most common commands and give some interesting/clever output.
There's a huge opportunity for creativity being missed.

~~~
tripzilch
Funny, for a "most common command", I had to `man df` even though I've used
Linux for ages :) Turns out I only checked my diskspace in the GUI File
Explorer, never in the terminal. And at uni, the command was `quota` (but that
might be a diy script they used there, as `man` doesn't recognize the
command).

~~~
Bill_Dimm
If you Google "common linux commands" and check the top few lists you'll find
that "df" is on all of them, so it really is considered common by people other
than me. In the age of the GUI, though, I can see how people might never need
to learn it.

------
marcamillion
This is awesome.

You probably know a very good friend of mine....he is originally from Jamaica
and played Soccer for Emory too. Not too sure if I want to call out his name
on this public forum.

Either way...this site looks nice. Very clever REPL - especially for someone
that just started coding. You are off to a good start!

------
mowfask
In case anyone else wonders why the day-fraction seems to increment once per
second: 1/24/60/60 = .00001157

EDIT: Watch it closely and you'll see the bug.

EDIT2: Okay, not really the bug, but @op: how about changing setInterval to
864ms? It really looks nicer ;)

------
nottombrown
Wow, this is really well executed. Sweet concept and design, Adam!

------
6cxs2hd6
Nice!

Tiny suggestion: would prefer a fixed terminal font (courier, consolas,
whatever) rather than a Times Roman-ish serif font. Think it would look better
and more authentic.

------
Splendor
Very cool. Nice job!

------
whyrusleeping
A friend of mine did something very similar for his homepage:
<http://jimmyl.ee/>

~~~
deadfall
"exit command not found" disappoints me.

------
orangethirty
Great job. I would include more commands. Like to change the page background
color, the font, etc. You know, show off.

~~~
awaxman11
just added the ability to change the background color: 'background_color red'
to change the body color, 'terminal_color red' to change the terminal color.
Thanks for the suggestion!

------
AndreasFrom
The flockwithme and rulethejungle icons don't appear as links on my tablet
which confused me a bit. The rest do.

~~~
awaxman11
Thanks for letting me know! Probably something to do with the fact that I'm
using background images for those two and image_tags for the rest. Looking
into it now!

------
dubcanada
That "1" or "l" or "L" for some reason drives me absolutely nuts. It looks so
close to (one).

Anyways besides that it is awesome.

------
krapp
This is the second one of these i've seen and neither of them does anything
interesting with 'sudo'... :|

------
cuppy
I'm actually curious to hear how you built this! :) As someone learning to
code, myself.

~~~
awaxman11
Lots of googling. You can see my favorite coding resources by typing
learn_to_code in the terminal. Mostly just HTML/CSS with a nice js plugin plus
the js time code. Feel free to ping me with other questions

------
ultimatedelman
Emory represent! :)

~~~
awaxman11
Why is this comment so low?? We obviously need to introduce HN to more eagles
:)

~~~
ultimatedelman
they wouldn't understand how our mascot is an eagle, but is actually an
immortal skeleton. i mean, i don't even understand it.

------
awaxman11
Updated with tab completion and some new commands

------
Guillaumeish
Good job, I like it! But please, responsiveness.

------
gdonelli
Nice! it definitely got me typing! Good luck

------
nvr219
Got really mad about lack of tab completion

------
awaxman11
tab completion and some new commands coming shortly! thanks everyone for all
the awesome suggestions!

------
enduser
Nothing happens when I type "xyzzy"

------
nsxwolf
'zork' would be a nice addition.

------
ErikAugust
I tried to run vim. Easter egg?

------
dochtman
Please don't break CTRL + W.

------
intellegacy
what language / framework did you use to make this? nice job btw!

~~~
awaxman11
Thanks! It's a rails app (although nothing really dynamic on the ruby side)
using HTML / SASS / JQuery and an awesome JS terminal plugin
(<http://terminal.jcubic.pl/>) from jcubic (<http://jcubic.pl/>)

------
TheHippo
Not so much impressed. There was a WordPress Theme that could do that a fews
years ago.

~~~
evo_9
It's not Wordpress.

It's actually quite clever, creative and cool.

~~~
wyck
I believe he is referring to the little know and 6 year old Ajax WP command
line theme found here : <https://code.google.com/p/wordpress-cli/>

